
These Are the Questions We Should Be Asking About Coronavirus - pintxo
https://www.propublica.org/article/i-lived-through-sars-and-reported-on-ebola-these-are-the-questions-we-should-be-asking-about-coronavirus
======
pintxo
It's meant as a how-to for journalists on how to ask better questions:

\- How many samples are you running per patient?

\- How many samples is your lab testing per day right now? How about at
maximum capacity? How many hours does it take to get a result?

\- Scientists estimate the mortality rate is X%, based on the information they
have.

\- What assumptions were used to calculate your prediction? What’s the upper
and lower range of your projection?

